# Benefit of cottage cheese on a bulk



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I've seen many people advise cottage cheese on a night time before bed while bulking but what is the benefit of this? What does the cheese provide which is so good before bed? Out of interest sake more than anything


----------



## jp102 (Sep 26, 2009)

casien mate i think thats why


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its full of casein which is a slow release protein i think. so ur gettin a steady release of pro while u sleep. dunno about bulking onit


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Awesome! Great replies guys, guess I best stock up on cottage cheese for this cycle


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

love the stuff, i have it either with pine apple liek ti sells, or mix in nesquick in there.,


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I don't like cheese at all but cottage it just about tasteless. Easy to throw a boat load down


----------



## J87 (Nov 27, 2010)

Alot of people dont like cottage cheese mate, another option is quark, its alot smoother and nicer consistency. Give it a bash and see what you prefer.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ah cottage cheese doesn't bother me at all. Expected to hate it but easy enough to hoy on a cracker and sling down the neck


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i love cottage cheese on a baked potato =] and can munch it right out the pot on its on no probs too =]


----------



## Lausef (Jan 12, 2011)

Cottage cheese is renown for being a slow releasing protein which is good overnight considering your gona b fasting for round 8 hours.. I have some 30 mins before bed with a tomato..quite easy to go down


----------

